# Pigeon pants - reassurance needed!!



## Smidge (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi,

Just looking for a bit of reassurance really – I bought Smidge some snazzy pigeon pants  and he wasn’t too impressed when he first tried them on – he struggled to walk/fly – I guess he was getting used to the weight difference. The second try was better and I’ve put them on him again today for a little while. He gets his claws caught in the straps sometimes, someone said he will get used to this and won’t do so after a while, and he tries to peck the pants off. 

Naturally, I feel a bit bad for him  and was wondering how other people got on with pigeon pants and how long it took their pigeon to get used to them? 

Many thanks, 
Tovah


----------



## Smidge (Sep 14, 2014)

Any one out there with pant experience?!


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

And why do you feel the need to put pants on a pigeon?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL!!!! I have been biting my lip wanting to say the same thing!!!


----------



## Smidge (Sep 14, 2014)

Interesting – It’s a house pigeon and so was advised to get some in order to keep the peace at home! Loads of people have them – check out the bird boutique!


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

I thought Id heard it all.LOL. Good luck with the pants.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think pigeons think much of them.


----------



## oldbiskit (Oct 10, 2014)

*I confess to use them on my bird*

This may permanently brand me as a goofball, I am new here, but.... yeah, I use the product on one of my white homers. I have a small white bird release bizand "Crash" is my mascot and my educational bird. Kinda nice if he isnt poohing on someone while he's on their shoulder or inside anywhere! 
I use him to show the dif between what I release and actual white doves that of course should never be turned loose. Crash is also a low vision bird. He will turn an eye to the sky if a hawk-y thing is flying up there but he can barely find the food and water bowl and doesn't react to a hand waved in his face. He's my special buddy and tolerates the suit real well. Poops in it instead of on me or anyone else!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Welcome to PT oldbiskit
Beautiful bird!!! In nice pants!
Doesn't it make the vent area dirty? Cuz' droppings accumulate there! How many times do you change it daily?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

If one feeds his bird(s) twice daily and let them out of cage to fly indoors then letting the birds out indoors before feeding might help. At that time when hungry birds tend to poop less. Feed inside the cage after their recess time is over.

I know one doesn't intend to put on these pants all day long on their birds. Its just for the free time they spend out of their cage indoors.


----------



## oldbiskit (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes, these things have a good design, the poo actually falls away from Crash's vent into a little pocket. I use a liner so the flight suit stays clean. He's only in it a little while at a time, no more than an hour or so. It's just for out in public. Otherwise it's a hankie on my shoulder or a tissue to pick up after him. He's on my shoulder right now, sitting on a hankie!Sorry about the sideways pics, dunno how to fix it...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Adorable relationship!!! He's lucky to have you as his owner friend.


----------



## Smidge (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi, oldbiskit - great to hear that someone else uses them! Sorry I've been away for a few days and have only just caught up with the posts! Beautiful dove! Can I ask how long it took him to get used to wearing them? Smidge is doing well in them, but still struggles with catching his feet in them. I have other animals which I take into my local SEN schol where I work and I want to take Smidge in too - the kids will love him and I really do think he will be better tolerated in pants!  Goes down better at home too with the other family members!!


----------



## oldbiskit (Oct 10, 2014)

Crash has been wearing this thing on/off about a month ( took time out when he was moulting, oh soooo itchy!) and I looked at all the you tube vids I could find, then came up with a method of our own, combining a little bit of all the vids. I like him to stand on the opened suit then I pull it up by the Velcro and ease his wings out , pulling the flights thru last. I let him do whatever he wants with his feet, he gets them stuck also but if you hold it by the Velcro tabs and tug on the very back, like the poop shoot end, the feet will pop out. We have our good and bad days, sometimes he gets too impatient with me and I don't want to push him. I figure he has extra challenges because of his low vision. His suit is pretty snug, is your suit loose? I can see problems with the feet coming back into the suit if its too loose. Good luck! I think these things are great for presentations and education. Also, if someone doesn't like birds, they soften a little when they see them in these cool duds. Keep working with it, go slow and take breaks. fill it with peanuts! XD


----------



## Smidge (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi, Oldbiscuit,

Thank you so much – it’s reassuring to know that others have gone down the ‘pant’ route with success! I’ve felt more willing to press on having read your post. Smidge gets a bit grumbly when he sees the pants coming, but lets me put them on and he accepts a bowl of treats as a peace offering!  I know he’s not too annoyed with me when he jumps back on my head! Tonight he watched my whole cake and apple pie baking with interest (without jumping in the mixing bowl once!) Once he’s comfortable wearing the pants, I’ll take him into school. I did as you suggested and checked the tightness of the suit and tightened it a little and he didn’t actually get his feet caught once, so maybe I was just leaving it a little too loose – I think I was just worried that I would squeeze him too much!! 

Thanks for your answer and advice!


----------



## The Bird Boutique (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

Many people come and ask me what's the difference between our pants and the others. I would say, " They're well hand-made and actually WORK!" 

Find out what do people think about our pants at:
http://www.thebirdboutique.com/order/testimony/

Please feel free to contact us if you have any other questions. 

Best,

The Bird Boutique

t[IMG]https://scontent-sjc3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/11709405_1077867018909222_8314217486857811403_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=2727026cd388436864532cbfa7a0d0ba&oe=5B573D85[/IMG]


----------

